# Bridal shop offered me a job tonight



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tonight I had a manager of a David's Bridal store ask me to consider working in their shop to do bridal alterations...when I said I had thought about it part time - she was saying that would be perfect. Even if after my daughter's wedding (April 08), just give her a call so we could talk.

She said that the way I was assessing the dresses, and looking at hemming the $600 wedding dress and the bridesmaid dresses, that she could sure use the help. did you know they charge $95 or higher to hem one of those dresses. That's about what it's worth, but if I seriously consider doing this, I'd have to see how much of that $95 the seamstress receives.

So, it's something to think of. Pam (daughter) had told me about a year ago that they said I should come in when she told them for $95 she's get her mom to hem up the bridesmaid dress she was buying to wear.

So, rather nice that having a quickly becoming "lost skill" is recognized.

Oh yeah, one bride, three bridesmaids that I'll be hemming, etc between now and then.

But it does make a gal feel special to be recognized.

Angie


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

That's fantastic. It is nice to know there are those out there that appreciate someone who can perform a 'lost skill'. If it works out on the financial end for you, it might be nice to do it part time. Be fore-warned though, once you start...people are gonna know what you are capable of! lol 
ScrappyNana


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Angie, that sounds good. I hemmed my dd's wedding gown about 5 years ago. Let me tell you, it was quite a job. This was a big full skirt with all the under skirts. I don't know if I would tackle it again. :shrug: Good luck.

Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Awesome Angie, I hope they pay well. I think seamstress work is making a comeback. As Americans begin weaning themselves off of cheap imports, you might find your talents in more of a demand.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That's neat, Angie. Do you hem them by hand?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Machine....
mostly. 

I hope. haven't followed thru yet.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Wow! I'm impressed! How exciting!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Maybe it won't be so bad then. At least you have lots of time. Someday, I might dig out my wedding pix and let you see my wedding dress. Talk about work! LOL


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow - that must feel great to be asked like that. And wonderful to have the skills required. Good luck if you take it on

hoggie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Angie, I would definitely ask how much of the $95 you get to keep!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My DD who is 6' 3" had to order her dress special made with 4 extra inches added in the waist to lengthen it.

It arrived without a hem and she was too stubborn to pay the extra hemming expense.
She was 1200 miles from me so I couldn't get it done before the wedding---------------so she did it herself.

My eye spied a few loose ends but I doubt anyone else noticed them.

Congratulations on the job offer.
Sounds like something you will enjoy doing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't gone back to talk yet - but still considering it,

I just really thought it interesting since she has not yet seen any of my sewing. Just how I looked at the dresses' hems.


Angie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Angie, I don't want to be a party pooper, here, but I've had some experience in this area. The bridal shops can't keep alteration help for several reasons. Most of them pay you a by the hour wage, and a low one at that. That doesn'st equate to an amount per dress, usually. Often their equipment, while professional is not properly serviced or maintained. And then, to top it all off, you get to deal constantly with brides, their mothers and grandmothers, who are stressed and strained and have an idea of something in their head that can't be translated to fabric. (like fitting a size 22 gal into the last dream dress of it's style, though it happens to be a size 14) Generally, the sales people at the store know NOTHING about sewing or alterations, and what can actually be accomplished.

Ask me how I know this info>>> ; )

Try it if you want, but really, really go into it with your eyes wide open.

Better to throw out a few business cards, that allow you to do these types alterations at home, and only those that you know that you can do, AND you keep the $95 per dress in it's entirety... Under these circumstances, if you detect 'difficult to work with' clients you can simply be too busy to handle their needs at this time. (and you smile when you say that).

I recently vetoed a 'wedding ' job, where the bridesmaid dresses (10 of them) were all very poorly sized, two to three sizes off, in either direction (too large, too small) on every girl but one. No amount of money would do that for me... I'd rather start from scratch (and at $375 per bridesmaid dress that then needed to be recut and significant' altered in TWO WEEKS time) and could have done so much, much cheaper.

I spent two hours, trying to shift the dresses around among the girls, calming the screaming mother of bride, before I decided that it wasn't in my schedule. Not sure what they did, but it didn't involve me...

A somewhat easier alteration situtation is a mens store... where you mostly have to hem stuff, quickly. The downside there is having to shorten sleeves and take in the waists on lined sport coats. Same deal about paid by the hour, though.

Good luck, dear and again, not trying to be a spoil-sport here, just offering up honest, been there, done that experience.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sewsilly - all that you say, is what my gut's been telling me, and I don't really want to work with "bridezilla's" and the "Mom of Bridezilla". 

Right now, I'll have my daughter's wedding dress, and 3 bridesmaids' dresses to hem between when they get in and April. I told them since I work, I must have the dresses by Feb to be shortened, since I'd only be doing it on weekends.

And doing it down there, I think would ruin my love of sewing.

But, it's always nice to know that someone wants you if you need to earn more money consistently.

Angie


----------

